# Polly M



## Reef.Runner

Looking for the fate of MV Polly M owned by Metcalf Motor Coasters Ltd of London. So far found that she was build in 1937 (360GT) and was in service in 1954.

Thanks


----------



## R58484956

MT Polly M 380 tons Built 1937 by Gebr.van Diepen, Waterhuizen.
141.2 x 26.1 x 8.4. One 6 cylinder 4S CSA diesel built by Humboldt Deutzmotoren, AG Koln-Deutz. Machinery aft, Cruiser stern. One deck 
Code flags MMNR. Owned by Metcalf Motor Coasters Ltd. Managed by T J Metcalf.
Registered London. British flag.


----------



## KenLin39

Broken up at Bo'ness 21.8.70. detail from Miramar Index. Ken.


----------



## Peter4447

There is an excellent photo of her in the Gallery.
Peter4447(Thumb)


----------



## Reef.Runner

Thank you all, I've now learned how to do a proper Search (I hope)


----------



## R58484956

All part of the service offered on SN.


----------



## Bob Flett

In the late sixties Metcalf's had three older coasters in their fleet. The Daniel,Polly and David M. All three were very popular with seamen. I did several trips on the Daniel as a youngster. All of them were broken up in 1970/71. I recall the Polly M being involved in an incident in the Channel, which made the national news, where she got into difficulties and came close to being lost. I also recall seeing the David M leaving Immingham on her last voyage for Metcalf's. I remember being told later the the engine from The David M was preserved in a museum in Germany as it had some special significance. Does anyone else have any memories of those three quirky little ships? There are several photos of the Daniel and Polly around but I have never come across a photo of the David, so if anyone out there can oblige.


----------



## micardi999

Hi, I was second engineer on the Polly for about 3months during 1958, I seem to have it fixed in my memory that the Deutz diesel was seven cylinders not six! I remember reading a short article about her (I think in a book called "The Coal Scuttle Brigade") in which it stated that early in the war when all the attacks on shipping were occuring in the channel and the Southeast coast generally, she was in one of the East Coast Convoys steaming westbound up the channel when she suffered a very near-miss from a dive bomber, apparently the crew, convinced she was sinking took to the lifeboat leaving the helm amidships and the engine running. The following morning an escort vessel, presumably a corvette, picked up the crew and returned them aboard as she was still steaming merrily along all unconcerned.


----------



## BillH

micardi999 said:


> Hi, I was second engineer on the Polly for about 3months during 1958, I seem to have it fixed in my memory that the Deutz diesel was seven cylinders not six! I remember reading a short article about her (I think in a book called "The Coal Scuttle Brigade") in which it stated that early in the war when all the attacks on shipping were occuring in the channel and the Southeast coast generally, she was in one of the East Coast Convoys steaming westbound up the channel when she suffered a very near-miss from a dive bomber, apparently the crew, convinced she was sinking took to the lifeboat leaving the helm amidships and the engine running. The following morning an escort vessel, presumably a corvette, picked up the crew and returned them aboard as she was still steaming merrily along all unconcerned.


POLLY M (1937 - 1970)
O.N. 165579. 380g, 183n. 141.2 x 26.1 x 8.4 feet. 
6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (11” x 17-11/16”) Deutz type oil engine made by Humboldt-Deutzmotoren A.G., Koln-Deutz, Germany. 70nhp. 9 kts.
9.1937: Completed by Gebrouder van Diepen, Waterhuizen (Yard No. 827) for Thomas J. Metcalf, London. 
1941: Sold to Metcalf Motor Coasters Ltd., London, (Thomas J. Metcalf, managers). 
21.8.1970: Arrived at Bo’ness for demolition.


----------



## jj b

Bob Flett said:


> In the late sixties Metcalf's had three older coasters in their fleet. The Daniel,Polly and David M. All three were very popular with seamen. I did several trips on the Daniel as a youngster. All of them were broken up in 1970/71. I recall the Polly M being involved in an incident in the Channel, which made the national news, where she got into difficulties and came close to being lost. I also recall seeing the David M leaving Immingham on her last voyage for Metcalf's. I remember being told later the the engine from The David M was preserved in a museum in Germany as it had some special significance. Does anyone else have any memories of those three quirky little ships? There are several photos of the Daniel and Polly around but I have never come across a photo of the David, so if anyone out there can oblige.


Hello Bob, I also was on the Polly M just before she was broken up, The Master @ the time if my memory serve me right was Peter William he had his wife on board @ the time & the cook was Andy Dobson had his girlfriend on the V/L @ the time also, this was back in 70/71 about the same time as you where, The incident in the Channel I don’t remember, but the incident off Flambrough Hd. I do, We arrived in Dutch River, Goole on Christmas eve to load a cargo of fertilizer for Leith, we started cargo on arrival & where expected to complete that night, however about 14/15.00 the skies just opened up, as one might say rain stop play, We sailed the day after Boxing day, we got as far as Spum Hd for a few hours awaiting weather, I think it was the next day that we proceeded to Leith, to cut a long story short, we got as far as Flambrough Hd with a very big swell we were rolling very heavily & the cargo shifted & the V/L was very nearly on her beam ends ( not good @ all) may day sent out, aircraft above & some hours later the tug arrived & towed us back to Hull, After some days we were told to open up & started discharge but the fertilizer had gone rock hard the grab just bounced off the cargo, it took a week or so to get out about 300tons, I don’t know what happened to her as I was sent to the Eileen M…..


----------



## Bob Flett

Hi jjb
Your accounf of the incident has jogged my memory, this WAS the same incident I was referring to but just got my geography wrong. Really good to hear a first hand account of it.Thanks.
I also like the other story of her steaming down the Channel with no crew on board.


----------



## Gillymac

I've just joined, searching for Polly M myself.

I last spent time on board her with a boyfriend, Andy Dobson, 

around 1970 or 1971, he worked as a cook. I seem to remember that the owner of the fleet named his m/vs after ladies in the family?

I don't know where Andy is these days....
Gill.


----------



## Gillymac

Did someone send me a message re; Polly M?
Please would you resend it? Thanks


----------



## geogblog

*MV Polly M*

I have a photograph of MV Polly M of London taken on the River Yare at Reedham, Norfolk, England after Easter 1965.


----------



## Bob Flett

Are you able yo post it please ?


----------



## geogblog

*MV Polly M on the River yare at reedham, Norfolk Apr 1965*

We took this on a family holiday on the Norfolk Broads.


----------



## Gwen Skoyles

Hi everyone.

My dad, John ('Jack') Dyble was skipper of the Polly M. He hailed from Caister-onSea.

Like a lot of kids, I paid scant regard to anything he had to say about his life at sea. Dad passed away in 1995 and boy do I regret not paying attention to what he had to say. If anyone remembers him I would love to hear your memories. A local artist did a line drawing of the Polly M which I seem to remember included my dad going on board via the gangplank. I did go to see with mum and dad a few times - not just on the Polly, I think- and I have clear memories of the sounds and smells on board, and in particular the Pietro Annigoni picture of the queen hanging in the dining area. If you can help me fill in some gaps I would love to hear from you.


----------



## Trader

Hi Gwen, 
I sailed with your Dad Jack on the "Thomas M" in 1970, a lovely man. She was originally the "Scheldt" of Wm. H. Muller & Co and she was on the London/Paris run carrying general cargo, I did 3 years in her from 1967 until the trade finished in 1970 when Metcalfs bought her. Metcalfs had their own skipper ( your dad Jack) and Mate (Barney) so our skipper and Mate had to go (redundant). The AB's and engineers were kept on. I was AB. I stayed on for a while and paid off in Chepstow of all places.

Best regards........Alec Sheldon.

P.S. There is a photo of Thomas M in My Photos when she was the Scheldt.


----------



## Gwen Skoyles

Good afternoon Alec

Thank you so much for your reply it means a lot to me to have a bit of information. I didn't know dad was on what became the Thomas, or if I did I had forgotten. I would have been 14 in 1970.

My dad missed the sea when he retired, as I suspect many did. Although I know he sometimes found it hard being skipper because he couldn't really be one of the crew, your saying he was a lovely man makes me think he managed it better than he realised. 

I hope this finds you hale and hearty - thanks again for getting in touch,

Very best regards

Gwen


----------



## barney b

What lovely memories between people that have never even met.Just great.


----------



## oddjobman

has anyone any memories of crew on the Mellisa M and the Marion M? about 60/70's. At that time there was an active Metcalf shore base in Hull at Drypool ,Union street.


----------



## Bob Flett

Hi My father was on both Melissa M (briefly) but for much longer (several years) on Marian M mid 60's. He was also on Michael, Daniel, Monica M. He was engineer. Anyone remember him? He was also Bob Flett !


----------



## tom roberts

Maybe my memory is failing me or I have seen the Mboats somewhere else as I spent a little time on various coasters my first ship was a Savages one ,but when I was on the indefatigable in the 50s a coaster with the m on the funnel used to sail up the Menai straits past the school,can anyone put my mind at rest and tell me if this was correct,I seem to remember the vessels had female names.


----------



## Bob Flett

Bob Flett said:


> Hi jjb
> Your accounf of the incident has jogged my memory, this WAS the same incident I was referring to but just got my geography wrong. Really good to hear a first hand account of it.Thanks.
> I also like the other story of her steaming down the Channel with no crew as they had abandoned her thinking she had been hit, but luckily not, but was caught up later by others and she was still steaming away unconcerned with no crew onboard.


----------



## Ockie

Tried to upload a photo I took of Polly M taken in May 1959 but it did not work.


----------



## day.karenj

I have a little cine film of the Polly M taken at Keadby on The Trent by my late Stepfather Peter Hancock. I can't give an exact year I'm really sorry but mid to late 60's. I hope the clip attaches ok.


----------

